# Domainname, Vorschläge?



## Smoove (11. September 2003)

Hi,

ich will mir 2 Domainnamen (.de oder .com) kaufen.

Habt ihr Tips? Ich brauch so "stylishe" Namen für das Ganze.
Also, im Domainnamen sollten Wörter wie:

Studio, Media, Style, Crew, Deluxe, Recordz oder sowas vorkommen.
Lasst euch bitte mal was geiles einfallen und am Besten gleich so 2-3 Vorschläge, natürlich nur wenn ihr Zeit habt aight  

Die Seite ist so private Seite über mich, meine Friends, Freizeit, RnB HipHop, Lifestyle und sowas halt....

Danke DANKE, PEeeze brotherz 'n siterz!


----------



## JohannesR (11. September 2003)

MediaStudioDeluxe.de?


----------



## Smoove (12. September 2003)

Jo klingt nicht schlecht, ich meinte aber dass der Domainname nur in die Richtung der Wörter, die ich eben vorgeschlagen habe, gehen soll.

Ihr könnt auch was komplett anderes ausdenken, hautsache es klingt geil, nicht so 0815 Dinge.

Also be creativ pleeeze, danke 1000x Leute


----------



## JohannesR (12. September 2003)

Also, IMHO, kann man aus diesen Worten keinen "geile" Domainnamen zusammensetzen, einfach weil *jede zweite Seite* so heisst. Wenn Du ne wirklich gute Domain haben willst sei kreativ und such Dir einen ungewöhnlichen und einprägsamen Namen dafür. Bleib bloß weg von diesem Kiddiescheiss.


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

evooms.de - ist mir grade so eingefallen.(der gag kommt rüber oder?)
edit: ist sogar noch frei


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (12. September 2003)

Hi Smoove,
also wenn ich mir was geiles einfallen lasse, bin ich es meistens auch gleichzeitig - und das hat dann garantiert nix mit der Denic zu tun ...  
nur mal eben so bemerkt ... und nun mal im Ernst ...  

Ohne hier den Onkel Doktor Nielsen raushängen zu lassen, denke ich, dass Du einen Fehler machen würdest, wenn Du Dich gleich als Erstes im Anfang Deiner Webseitenbaubegeisterung um einen "geilen" Domainnamen Gedanken machst bzw. machen lässt und hinterher krampfhaft versuchst, um diesen Namen herum deine Site zu entwerfen.
Du solltest Dir vorher Gedanken über deine Zielgruppe, den Inhalt und das Layout machen, bevor Du dann all diese Komponenten mit einem schlagfertigen und einprägsamen Domainnamen verbal und visuell (DomainLogo) auf einen Nenner bringst. Nichts ist schlimmer, um einen Domainnamen herum eine funktionierende und zum Namen passende Webseite zu erstellen, glaub mir ...
Davon abgesehen zeugt es nicht gerade von Kreativgeist sich hier von "uns" einen Domainhit zusammen komponieren zu lassen - ausserdem hast Du dich schon auf diese _stylishen gigageilen motherfuckingmarkigen slangs wie Style, Crew, Deluxe, Recordz usw._ eingeschossen ...

Also denn shakit domainhit yourself baby ;-)


----------



## Smoove (12. September 2003)

Hi RonneldMcDonald,

also der Witz war nicht schlecht hehe  
Dein Argument hat schon was, doch du hast schon Recht.

Das Problem ist folgendes, ein Kumpel will unbedingt sich eine Domain mit meinem Account registrieren lassen und das bis heute. Da wollte ich gleich noch eine 2. hinterheranmelden verstehst du.... 

Ich seh schon, das ist die falsche Community für sowas hehe, also trotzdem Danke für eure ehrlichen Kommentare, man sieht sich


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (13. September 2003)

Hi ...


> Ich seh schon, das ist die falsche Community für sowas  ...


... willst Du damit sagen, dass es sich hier um einen Riesterrenten-Treffpunkt von debilen alterschwachen BTX-Senioren handelt ...? ;-)
Also bittte ... ;-) 

Ron


----------



## JohannesR (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RonneldMcDonald _
> *Hi ...
> ... willst Du damit sagen, dass es sich hier um einen Riesterrenten-Treffpunkt von debilen alterschwachen BTX-Senioren handelt ...? ;-)*



Recht hat er!


----------



## Smoove (14. September 2003)

Naja, das nicht gerade ^^
...aber schon allein diese "Nettiquette" zeigt schon, wie die Leute hier so drauf sind. 

Und das ist nicht so mein Style, ich bin eher so lässig und easy drauf. Hier wird man gleich angemacht, wenn man paar Rechtschreibfehler macht und der ganze andere Shit, u now what I'm saying?   

Da ist mir meine RnB HipHop Community viel korrekter!
Aber natürlich gibt es auch hier serh hilfsbereite Leute, wie ihr z.B.
Danke nochmals, peace


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. September 2003)

@ Smoove:

Weißt Du was da hilft gegen:



> Ich seh schon, das ist die falsche Community für sowas hehe, also trotzdem Danke für eure ehrlichen Kommentare, man sieht sich



Einfach nicht wiederkommen! Und ich bin "der Letzte" der sich weigern würde deinen Acount in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu bringen, wenn es so grausaum für Dich hier ist! ( Da wäre mir doch dein sehnlichster Wunsch wie ein Befehl! )

Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden! Und sehe ich wieder einen solchen Kommentar, dann drücke ich das Knöpchen!


----------

